# Equipment List



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Our Equipment List*
“A Nice Mid-Fi System,” According to an Audiophile Acquaintance​

*Main System
Display*
-- Pioneer PDP-6010FD 60”plasma TV (review).

*Video Components*
-- Roku Express.
-- Denon DBT-3313UDCI universal disc player (review).

*Audio Components*
-- Yamaha CX-A5000 home theater preamp-processor (review).
-- Yamaha RX-Z9  home theater receiver (as multi-channel amplifier - review).

*Audio Signal Processing*
-- Yamaha YDP2006 digital parametric equalizer (four total, one each for L/R mains, rear channels, center channel, and subwoofers - review).

*Other/Miscellaneous*
-- Adcom ACE-515 line conditioner/power director.
-- AudioControl R-130 real time analyzer (gives visual frequency response display of all audio program material).
-- Yamaha DT-60 audio timer (provides a digital clock display and looks like another system component).
-- AC Infinity Aircom T10 receiver cooling component (for RX-Z9).
-- Chase Technologies RLC-1 remote line controller (provides remote control for subwoofer – review).
-- Radio Shack 15-2164 omnidirectional FM antenna.

*Speakers*
--  Canton Karat 920DC front L / C / R speakers.
--  Canton Plus D rear surround speakers.
-- Realistic Minimus 7W front DSP effects speakers.
-- Hsu Research ULS-15 MK2  15" subwoofer (review).

*Cabling/Interconnects*
-- Blue Jeans Cables Belden Series-FE  and Monoprice Certified Premium HDMI cables.
-- Custom DIY audio cabling, featuring Canare L-4E5C cable stock, using Neutrik NYS373 and Dayton Super RCAs , and Switchcraft A3M and A3F XLR connectors.
-- A few vintage Radio Shack Gold Series audio cables are used.


*Bedroom System (pictures)
Electronics*
-- Pioneer Kuro PDP-5020FD 50" plasma TV (review).
-- Yamaha RX-A2020 home theater A/V receiver (review).
-- Roku Express.
-- Denon DBT-1713UD universal disc player (review).
-- Yamaha YDP2006 digital parametric equalizer (for subwoofer - review).
-- Pioneer DT-555 audio timer (for clock display).

*Speakers*
-- Paradigm Atom front (review).
-- Paradigm CC-170 center (review).
-- Realistic Minimus 7 rear.
-- Paradigm DSP-3100 10" subwoofer.

*Cabling/Interconnects*
- Monoprice and some custom.


*Computer Audio System*
-- Tascam US122L USB audio interface (review).
-- Yamaha YDP2006 digital parametric equalizer.
-- Furman PL-Plus power conditioner (for power management, modified to switch desk lamps on and off).
-- Swans MK200 mutimedia speakers (review).
-- Velodyne SPL 10 RBG 10" subwoofer (powered by a RAMSA WP-9055 amplifier).

“Recording studio” for recording streaming MP3s from the Internet and transferring music from LPs and cassettes to digital:
- Yamaha KX-630 three-head cassette deck.​- Early '00s Pioneer PDR-509 CD recorder.​- Late '70s Technics SL-3200 turntable with an early '80s Shure V15 Type V-MR cartridge.​- Early '90s Yamaha AVS-700 pre-amplifier (used for source switching).​
-- Custom DIY audio cabling, featuring a Mogami W2932 8-channel multicore cable with Dayton Super RCA plugs.
-- Additional DIY interconnects made from Canare L-2E5 cable stock and Neutrik NYS373 RCAs.











*See my bass guitar rig*


Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Technical Articles*
House Curve: What it is, why you need it, how to do it
On Minimal EQ, Target Levels, and a Hard-Knee House Curve
Is the film industry's X curve suitable for home theater?
System Calibration vs. Program Compensation: Will a house curve deliver sonic bliss?
Gain Structure Explained: Getting the Most From Pro Audio Equipment in Your Home Theater System
Wireless Speakers for Surround Sound? Don't Ask, It's a Mess
Adventures in Waterfalling: Understanding Signal Levels in Time-Domain Graphs
Adventures in Waterfalling Part Deux: Multiple Subs, Free Bass Traps, and More 
Myths and Legends Regarding Positive-Gain Filters when Equalizing Subwoofers


*How-To / DIY Articles*
How to Solder: An Illustrated DIY Guide to Making Your Own Cables 
In-Wall Wiring for Your Home Theater
A Comprehensive Guide to Splicing Speaker Wire
How to Convert a Dead Subwoofer to Passive
Installing an IR Repeater System


*Reviews*
Yamaha YDP2006 Digital Parametric Equalizer
Electro-Voice ZX1 PA Speaker
SVS SBS/SCS-01 Home Theater 5.0 Ensemble: Good Things Come in Small Packages
SVS SB12-Plus: The Mouse that Roars
SVS PB10-ISD Takes on a Few Competitors
Yamaha YST-MS50 Computer Speakers
Tendon Audio and Video Cables: A Technical Evaluation






My Bass Guitar Rig
My Stage and FOH-Friendly Rig: Intelligent Design Comes to Bass Guitar Systems


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

My Stage and FOH-Friendly Bass Rig


*Instruments*

Allen Breaux Boogie Man custom hand-made 4-string.
MV Pedulla Thunderbass ET5 5-string.
MV Pedulla Thunderbuzz ET5 fretless 5-string.
Tobias Classic 5-string.
*Main Equipment Rack*

Furman PL-Tuner power director/tuner (modified for rear signal input).
Ashly BP-41 pre amp.
dbx 160X compressor.
Ashly SRA-2150 stereo amplifier (80 watts per channel @ 8 ohms, 150 watts @ 4 ohms (for at-home practicing or other on-stage uses as needed).
The main rack is used for gigs where no stage rig is needed due to full PA support with subwoofers, supplying a balanced line out to the house system. If there is no in-ear monitor system I’ll use the EV speaker listed below to hear myself, powered by the Ashly amplifier. A patch panel on the back of the rack also allows me to also utilize the Ashly amp for specialized needs, such as a dedicated monitor to better hear the primary vocalist, guitar or keyboard player.

*Secondary Equipment Rack*

Yamaha YDP2006 stereo digital 6-band parametric equalizer (as crossover and EQ).
Crest Audio Pro7200 stereo amplifier (590 watts @ 8 ohms,1000 watts per channel @ 4 ohms).
For gigs where there is minimal PA support and my stage rig needs to carry the house, I add a secondary rack for a full-range bi-amped rig. Used with the Genzler and EAW speakers listed below.

*Speakers*

Electro Voice ZX 1 – 8” two-way speaker (as bass monitor if needed).
Genzler BA12-3 – 12” two-way cabinet.
Eastern Acoustics Works SB-150 15" subwoofer.
*Accessories*

Custom-made guitar cables with Canare L-2T2S cable and Switchcraft 226 90° plugs.

*Instruments Pictures*









*MV Pedulla Thunderbuzz ET-5 fretless*
(2006) Bubinga top plate









*MV Pedulla Thunderbass ET-5*
(2005) Cocobolo top plate









*Tobias Classic*
(1999) AAAAA quilted maple top with wenge tone plate and walnut back









*Allen Breaux Boogie Man (custom hand-made)*
(1994) Flame maple wings (top and bottom) with wenge tone plate; bubinga center with purpleheart stringers; rock maple bolt-on neck with wenge stringers​
*Equipment Pictures*







*Full Stage Rig*









*Rear View*









*Main Rack Rear Panel*









*Rear Panel Detail*









*Previous Rack Compliment, with Separate EQs for House and Stage*​


----------

